# Pacers.com has a great tribute to Reggie



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Make sure you all go check it out, it really is great. My favorite is definitely Reggie's interview. Damn am I going to miss him.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I've always dreaded this day...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm going to make sure to post all this for when pacers.com gets rid of it.

<table align="center" bgcolor="#ffcc00" border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="95%"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="2" bgcolor="#003366">REGGIE MILLER VIDEO ARCHIVE
<small>(All Videos Courtesy NBA Entertainment)</small></th> </tr><tr><td> <table align="right" width="160"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> *1998:* 
Reggie talks about Larry Bird as his coach had the clutch shots he's made. 
56k
*|* 300K 
</td> <td> <table align="right" width="160"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> *1999:* 
Reggie discusses what it's like taking the last-second shot. 
56k
*|* 300K 
</td></tr> <tr><td> <table align="right" width="160"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> *1999*: 
Reggie hosts Reggie Bowl. 56k
*|* 300K 
</td> <td> <table align="right" width="160"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> *1999:* 
Reggie remembers his days on the playground. 56k
*|* 300K 
</td></tr> <tr> <td> <table align="right" width="160"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> *Hardwood Heroes*: 
Reggie profiled as a hardwood hero. 56k
*|* 300K 
</td> <td> <table align="right" width="160"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> *First Person*: 
The Reggie Miller Show. 56k
*|* 300K 
</td></tr> <tr><td> <table align="right" width="160"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> *Furious Finishes*: 
With the game on the line, Reggie is one of the league's top performers. 56k
*|* 300K 
</td> <td> <table align="right" width="160"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> *Finals 2000* 
Reggie featured before the 2000 NBA Finals. 56k
*|* 300K </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<table bgcolor="#ffffff" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003333">*MAY 22, 2004*</th> </tr><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center" width="180">*VIDEO:*








56k *|* 300k
</td> <td align="center" width="240">Reggie's 3-pointer with 31 seconds left breaks a tie and leads the Pacers to a 78-74 victory over Detroit in Game 1 of the Eastern Conference Finals.</td> <td align="center" width="180">*WALLPAPER:*








800x600 | 1024x768 </td> </tr> <tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003333">*MAY 2, 2002*</th> </tr><tr> <td align="center" width="180">*VIDEO:*








56k *|* 300k
</td> <td align="center" width="240">Reggie hits a 39-footer to force overtime in Game 5 of the first-round series in New Jersey.</td> <td align="center" width="180">*WALLPAPER:*








800x600 | 1024x768 </td> </tr> <!--ROW 2--> <tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003333">*APRIL 21, 2001*</th> </tr><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center">*VIDEO:*








avi *|* mov
</td> <td align="center">Reggie's jumper splashes down with 2.9 seconds left, giving the eighth-seeded Pacers a stunning 79-78 road victory against the top-seeded Sixers in Game 1 of a first-round series.</td> <td align="center">*WALLPAPER:*








800x600 | 1024x768 </td> </tr> <!--ROW 3--> <tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003333">*MAY 25, 1998*</th> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="center">*VIDEO:*








56k *|* 300k
</td> <td align="center">Reggie hits the game-winner over Michael Jordan in Game 4 of the 1998 Eastern Conference Finals.</td> <td align="center">*WALLPAPER:*








800x600 | 1024x768 </td> </tr> <!--ROW 4--> <tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003333">*MAY 29, 1995*</th> </tr><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center">*VIDEO:*








56k *|* 300k
</td> <td align="center">Rik Smits' last second jumper - dubbed the "Memorial Day Miracle" - beats the Magic in Game 4 of the Eastern Conference Finals.</td> <td align="center">*WALLPAPER:*








800x600 | 1024x768 </td> </tr> <!--ROW 5--> <tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003333">*MAY 7, 1995*</th> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="center">*VIDEO:*








56k *|* 300k
</td> <td align="center">Reggie scores eight points in the final 8.9 seconds to deliver a stunning 107-105 victory over the Knicks in Game 1 of the Eastern Conference semifinals.</td> <td align="center">*WALLPAPER:*








800x600 | 1024x768 </td> </tr> <!--ROW 6--> <tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003333">*JUNE 1, 1994*</th> </tr><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center">*VIDEO:*








56k *|* 300k
</td> <td align="center">Reggie scores 25 points in the fourth quarter against the Knicks in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Finals.</td> <td align="center">*WALLPAPER:*








800x600 | 1024x768 </td> </tr> <!--ROW 7--> <tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="#003333">*APRIL 28, 1994*</th> </tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="center">*VIDEO:*








56k *|* 300k
</td> <td align="center">Byron Scott's jumper, the shot that started it all, completes a comeback from a 17-point deficit to beat heavily favored Orlando in Game 1 of a first-round series.</td> <td align="center">*WALLPAPER:*








800x600 | 1024x768</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<!-- /media/pacers/reggie_michael_me.jpg --> The author (far left, seated courtside) watches Reggie tangle with Michael Jordan over a loose ball in 1988.

In Many Ways, Final Season Reggie’s Proudest


 _Editor's Note: In his first life as an ink-stained wretch, Conrad Brunner began covering Reggie Miller during his second NBA season, 1987-88, and has worked with the legend ever since, including the last five years with Pacers.com. On the occasion of Miller's final regular-season game, Brunner took the liberty of putting together his own, personal, farewell._ *By Conrad Brunner* | April 20, 2005

<hr> The game was, of course, over. Always conscious of beating the crowd to the press room at Madison Square Garden, I had grabbed my laptop, scoresheets, notepad and ever-present cup of coffee and was working my way through the upward maze. I was almost to the end of the court, ready to make the right turn up that one last flight of stairs, when I heard the crowd react. 

It had to be Reggie. I stopped, turned and saw the first 3-pointer sail through the net. Then came the inbounds pass that found its way to his outstretched hands after Greg Anthony, um, accidentally slipped to the floor. Before he even retreated to the arc, turned, and fired, I knew what was happening. 

He was at it again. 

That performance, the eight points in 8.9 seconds to beat the Knicks in Game 1 of the 1995 Eastern Conference Finals, crystallized everything about Reggie's career. No matter what the odds, no matter how little time remained, no matter who the opponent, as long as Reggie Miller was on the floor, the game was never, ever over. 

Maybe that's why so many fans – and even his teammates - have such a hard time with Reggie's decision to retire after this season. If a game was never over while he was on the floor, how could his career be? But end it will. Rather than feeling disappointed because he could've played another year or two, be glad he gave Pacers fans this one last season, because it was a bonus. 

Reggie wanted to retire after last season, when the Pacers reached the Eastern Conference Finals and appeared poised for a championship run, but was talked out of it by Rick Carlisle, Larry Bird and Donnie Walsh. 

This season was set up to be a perfect finale for Reggie, with a team fully capable of sending him into the sunset with his first championship ring. The Pacers had size, strength, experience, depth, stout defense and explosive scoring. 

The events of Nov. 19 slapped everyone awake from that dream and stripped most of those qualities from the roster, but Reggie wouldn't allow it to beat down the Pacers. Rather than yielding to the weight of overwhelming adversity, he called upon whatever reserve was left in the tank of a 39-year-old, put this team on his wiry shoulders and carried them to a playoff berth so unlikely as to seem absurd. 

The projected starting lineup of Jamaal Tinsley, Reggie, Ron Artest, Jermaine O'Neal and Jeff Foster never took the floor for a game. The top six players, including Stephen Jackson, missed an average of 37 games apiece due to suspensions and/or injuries. There were 29 lineups employing 17 starters. 

And just when it appeared the team would regain some semblance of its original identity, O'Neal and Tinsley both went down with long-term injuries. 

Again and again, Reggie stepped into the breach. 

He scored at least 30 points six times, including the memorable 39-point farewell to his hometown Lakers. He hit game-winning, game-clinching and game-saving shots. In the final 25 games, he averaged more than 19 points. In the 30 games O'Neal missed, he averaged 19.4. 

When his team, his franchise and his fans needed him the most, Reggie turned back the clock and gave them his best. And he didn't just do it in games. He continued to be the consummate leader-by-example and professional with his work habits. He didn't take practices off; indeed, he frequently stayed late for extra three-on-three workouts with players who needed the court time. His routine of being the first guy on and the last guy off the floor never wavered. 

And when the unlikely playoff berth was secured, he had his reward. 

"In my eyes, we're champions, I don't care what happens from here on out," he said. "Just making the playoffs, with all the odds that were stacked against us, this team could've easily gone south. We could've made excuses … but guys took it upon themselves, they've worked hard every single day and they stayed ready. That's the mark of good management not giving up, that's the mark of good coaching not giving up and that's the mark of good players never, ever giving up. I'm so excited. 

"Truthfully, I feel like I've won the lottery." 

We all won. 

Our prize was something money cannot buy: one final season with Reggie Miller. 

In so many ways, it was the proudest of his career.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="3" align="center" width="100%">







</td></tr><tr><td colspan="3" class="ePhotoBorder" height="1">







</td></tr><tr><td class="ePhotoBorder" width="1">







</td><td class="ePhotoBox" align="center" width="90">E-mail photo | Buy photos
</td><td class="ePhotoBorder" width="1">







</td></tr><tr><td colspan="3" class="ePhotoBorder" height="1">







</td></tr></tbody> </table> <!-- /media/pacers/reggie_190_050211.jpg --> Reggie Miller smiles while discussing the reasons he has decided to retire after the 2004-05 season on Feb. 11 in Conseco Fieldhouse.
(Ron Hoskins/NBAE/Getty Images)

Reggie Says
"I Just Believe It's Time" *By Conrad Brunner* | Feb. 11, 2005

<hr> Reggie Miller left no doubt, no open door, no equivocation. His prolific 18-year career will end after the 2004-05 season, Miller confirmed Friday night after the Pacers lost to Houston 91-83. 

"I just believe it’s time," Miller said. "I’ve always said to you that when I felt this organization, this franchise, the players were able to take the next step, I think it would be time for me to move on. I really think the younger players, Fred (Jones), Stephen (Jackson), I think these are able, willing bodies to carry this franchise on. 

"It started off in ’87, (when) there really wasn’t a lot of excitement for the Pacers. Right now we’re at the level, where, arguably if we had everyone healthy, we’re in the top 10. This is the time for me to move on and for the other guys to step into the light." 

<table align="right" border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="190"><tbody><tr><th bgcolor="#003366"> RELATED LINKS</th> </tr><tr><td bgcolor="#ffcc00"> *Behind the Scenes:* Reggie Miller, Donnie Walsh, Rick Carlisle, Jermaine O'Neal, Austin Croshere, Fred Jones, Stephen Jackson, Patrick Ewing and Jeff Van Gundy on Miller's retirement announcement 
*Paying Tribute:* Former teammates, rivals give their perspective 
*Fantastic Finishes:* Re-live some of Reggie's magic moments 
*Player HQ:* Reggie's home page 
</td></tr></tbody></table> 

Miller made the original announcement through his sister Cheryl, who reported his decision Thursday night on TNT. Miller informed franchise CEO and President Donnie Walsh and Coach Rick Carlisle of the news before it was made public. He said he didn't intend to make the announcement until the end of the season but felt his hand was forced by an earlier TNT report that prompted ongoing speculation and an endless stream of questions about his future. 

“There’s no ideal situation that I’m going to leave on," he said. "Last year would have been great, at least getting to the Eastern Conference Finals with a chance to get to the Finals. There’s no ideal. I think what happened in Detroit (on Nov. 19) gave me more motivation to work harder because I knew we were going to be short-handed for such a long period of time. 

"That was another reason I didn’t want to say anything. The focus shouldn’t be on me, it should be on the team and the other players that were going to have to step up because of the suspensions. You don’t want to bring attention to yourself, you want to bring attention to the team. I’m not going to let this year ruin 17 others that have been fantastic. Another thing, we’re still in the playoffs and we can still beat a lot of teams if we play the right way. This year can still be special for us.” 

Told that Jermaine O'Neal said he would try to convince him to change his mind, Miller made it clear that wasn't going to happen. 

"No," he said. "There’s no Michael Jordan thing going on. There’s none of that.” 

The most prolific 3-point shooter in NBA history, Miller is No. 1 all-time in 3-pointers attempted (6,321) and made (2,506). He is the franchise's all-time leader in scoring and assists and stands 14th on the NBA's all-time scoring list. In his 18th season, the 39-year-old shooting guard currently is averaging 11.9 points. 

<table align="right" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>








<center>*Walsh*</center></td></tr></tbody></table> 

"I'm going to miss him an awful lot," said Walsh, who drafted Miller at No. 11 overall in 1987 over the strong, vocal objections of local fans who would've preferred Indiana University star Steve Alford. "He's been a mainstay player for us for a long time. He helped elevate this franchise in the NBA. On and off the court, he was a thorough professional and that spread throughout our team at various times in his career. 

"I would say he's had the best professional career to this point of anybody in the history of Indianapolis." 

He joined a franchise in 1987 that had reached the playoffs just twice in 11 NBA seasons. He leaves a team that has been in the postseason 14 times in the last 15 years, including five trips to the Eastern Conference Finals and one to the NBA Finals. 

Carlisle told the team before the morning shootaround of Miller's decision. 

<table align="right" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>








<center>*Carlisle*</center></td></tr></tbody></table> 

"I sense our guys understand this is a landmark day in a lot of ways," Carlisle said. "This is a decision that puts us 30-some games until (the end) of one of the great careers that we've ever seen in this league, not to mention this franchise. So it's an emotional day for a lot of us." 

Austin Croshere has spent the entirety of his career with Miller and said he couldn't envision what it will be like to play without him. 

"It's hard to imagine us without him," Croshere said, "but he's been doing a great job the last three or four years of slowly handing over the reigns of this team to Jermaine (O'Neal) and other players and signifying he's taking a back-seat role. He's a legend in this franchise and will not soon be forgotten." 

<table align="right" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>








<center>*O'Neal*</center></td></tr></tbody></table> 

"He's had an amazing career," said O'Neal. "Every game is important for us, anyway. It just puts more emphasis on getting Reggie back to the NBA Finals. ... If he does retire, we're going to lose a great leader. I've got to pick it up and try to walk in his footsteps." 

It remains to be seen how the timing of the announcement will affect the team, but the players believe it will be for the better because it brings closure to the ongoing mystery about Miller's future. The Pacers have won three of four entering tonight's game with Houston, one of three home games remaining before the All-Star break. At 23-25, the Pacers are on the fringes of the playoff race in the Eastern Conference. 

"We'd get (different) feelings from week to week," said Fred Jones. "Some days we might look at him and see the way he's feeling and think he's not going to be with us next year. But other days, he looks like he might be here the next five years. 

"Now that we know exactly what's going on, hopefully all of us will pour our hearts out for him this year and leave it all out on the floor for him."


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<!-- /media/pacers/walsh_240_desk.jpg --> 
Donnie Walsh’s Tribute to Reggie


*By Donnie Walsh*
CEO and President, Pacers Sports & Entertainment<hr> Let me tell you something about Reggie Miller: When we selected him with the 11th pick in the 1987 NBA Draft, we thought we were getting a good player, but we had no idea this guy would become one of the best shooting guards in the history of basketball. Think about that for a minute. 

Reggie Miller, that skinny kid who some people said couldn't run, jump or stand up to NBA punishment, will end his career as not only the icon for our franchise, but as one of the best-ever at his position. He's the league's all-time leader in 3-pointers made and attempted, and nobody else is even close. He stands 12th on the NBA's all-time scoring list. And when you look at guards, he ranks third, behind only Michael Jordan and Oscar Robertson. 

But his career was about a lot more than numbers. His competitive spirit, professionalism, class and leadership by example helped elevate this franchise to a whole new level in the NBA. Before he got here, the Pacers had been to the NBA playoffs twice in 12 seasons, eliminated in the first round both times. He leaves here not only with 15 playoff trips in his 18 seasons, but six trips to the Eastern Conference Finals and our only NBA Finals berth ever. 

Along the way, he made some memories that will not only live in our memories, but those of basketball fans around the world. All you have to do is think back to his final game in Madison Square Garden earlier this month for evidence of the respect level he has earned. If anybody ever earned the privilege of being hated in New York, it's Reggie. He ripped out the hearts of Knicks fans so many times, you couldn't blame them for demonizing him. But when he was introduced, and again after the game, they gave him a standing ovation. Of course, maybe they were just glad to see him go. 

He also made himself a big part of this community, putting down roots here and choosing to remain in Indiana when he could've taken opportunities to play on bigger stages. Very few players in the history of any sport have shown that kind of loyalty to a team, a city and its fans. 

I know this: I'm going to miss Reggie an awful lot. And I know he's going to miss the Pacers fans. Even though he didn't get his ring – not yet, anyway – I think it goes without saying that we've never seen more of a champion, in every way, than Reggie Miller.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tributes to Reggie ...


<table align="right" border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody><tr><th bgcolor="#003366"> ... FROM PACERS COACHES PAST AND PRESENT</th> </tr><tr><td bgcolor="#ffcc00">  
*LARRY BIRD* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“When I think about Reggie Miller, I think of a guy who was the total professional. He would go about his business every day. He would do what was necessary to prepare himself for a game. He was always on time, he watched film, he did everything he could to help his team win. You never had to worry about Reggie because he was always going to be there and do the right thing. It carried over into his game. 

“He was a team player. He didn’t have to go out and score a lot of points every night. He played within the system and would excel. If he had things going and guys were setting picks for him, he would make plays. He didn’t have to score every night to be satisfied and to win. 

“His range was always something that caught players off guard. If you guarded him at the 3-point line, that wasn’t good enough. All he needed was a couple inches and he could shoot from any distance. 

“Reggie was wiry, but a lot stronger and tougher than he looks. I remember when he first came into the league, he came off the bench and you had to watch him. He was always around the ball, very aggressive as a player. You knew he would last a long time in this league.” 

*LARRY BROWN* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“I just want to congratulate Reggie Miller on a great career. He is as fine a competitor that I have ever been associated with. And when I say competitor, I'm not just talking about games - I'm talking about practices and his approach to the game. He is as respectful a teammate as I've ever been associated with. He cares about everybody and handles himself the right way. 

"As much as I love this game and as many players as I have coached, Reggie will always be somebody that I will use as an example to other players. He is a leader because of his passion for the game, preparation and professionalism. Our game has benefited so much by his contributions throughout his career. We will miss having him out there on the court, but we'll never forget the contributions he has made to our sport.” 

*RICK CARLISLE* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“To say that I have coached Reggie Miller would be inaccurate. I have had the best fortune to be the head coach of the Pacers during Reggie Miller’s final two years as a player. As an NBA coach, having veteran players is invaluable, having Reggie Miller has been priceless. 

“It is irrefutable that Reggie’s achievements in this league have provided the Pacers and the NBA with some of its greatest moments. His career has been filled with heroics that have thrilled Pacers fans and garnered the reluctant respect of fans around the league. His game-winning highlights are for the ages, but represent a very small part of Reggie’s contributions. 

“His longevity is not only a tribute to his talent but to his unyielding commitment. No shooting guard in the history of our league has or ever will play at Reggie’s consistently high level for a period approaching two decades. He has been meticulous in his approach to being an athlete and dedicated to doing whatever benefits the team. 

“He has spent his entire career in one city which, like Reggie himself, is a rarity. He is not from Indiana but is adored like a native son. Not surprisingly, the person he is off the court transcends even his on-court achievements. His example challenges us to be better. He has made Indianapolis and Indiana a better place. Knowing him has enriched our lives. 

 “I would never say that I ‘coached’ Reggie Miller, but it has been my distinct privilege to work with him.” 

*BOB HILL* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“He not only loved basketball, he loved to practice basketball, always adding something positive to his game in the summer. He loved winning and always played to win. He matured into a player who wanted to take the big shot and take the responsibility for the results. He was always a good teammate, who was a committed player and easy to coach. More importantly, he is a good friend who was a positive influence on all three of my sons and who was a positive influence on the Indianapolis community and the state of Indiana. 

“Thanks to the Pacers’ brass for having the courage to draft this skinny player out of UCLA when it wasn’t the most popular decision in Indiana. They were right on the money.” 

*GEORGE IRVINE* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“Prior to meeting Reggie, I had the pre-conceived notion that he would be one of those "Hollywood brats." Instead, I found him to be more of a small-town kid, a salt-of-the-earth type; it was obvious that he came from a good family background. 

“Reggie was always great to coach. He was always a hard worker, from Day One. He was bright, very coachable, a quick study, and, of course, talented. 

“He is best known for his three-point shooting and his competitive drive (who can ever forget some of his amazing exploits in the clutch), but what I appreciated him more for were other qualities, qualities one would see off the court. I had two young sons, who were at a very impressionable age, when Reggie joined the Pacers. Reggie was always so good with them, almost like a big brother. He always had time for them, and he was such a good, positive role model for them. 

“As a parent, I have always appreciated the role model he was, and how thoughtful he was of them, but his thoughtfulness did not stop with my kids. Reggie was always thoughtful of others, no matter how big of a star he became. He always had time for others It is easy to admire his basketball abilities and all he has accomplished, and rightfully so. However, I admire much more who Reggie Miller is as a person, and I feel very fortunate to have had the opportunity to get to know that person. 

“It was a privilege to coach and watch Reggie out on the floor, but it has been an honor to be able to have him as a friend. It is going to be strange not to have a Reggie Miller out there in his Pacer uniform. It's a loss for the Pacers, and for the entire NBA. Thank you Reggie for all you have done, and thank you for being you.” 

*JACK RAMSAY* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“As coach of the Pacers in 1987, I felt the team's greatest need was at shooting guard and regarded Reggie Miller as the best player in the college draft at that position - an opinion shared by team president, Donnie Walsh. In our pre-draft meetings, there was concern expressed about Reggie's durability because of his lean physical frame. But nonetheless, on draft day, the Pacers selected Reggie with the 11th pick of the first round. Soon after the draft, I made a trip to Los Angeles to watch Reggie go through his daily workout routine. I was impressed by his wiry strength and stamina, and came away convinced that Reggie would have no problem in adjusting to the physicality of the NBA game and the rigors of the schedule. 

“Reggie more than lived up to my expectations. He's has proved his mental and physical toughness again and again. Going into his 18th NBA season, he had missed only 39 games. Miller, one of the game's greatest shooters, has developed into a complete player - a tenacious defender, a patient worker in the team's offense, a steady handler of the ball, and without a peer moving without it to get open. He has established himself as one of the all-time great clutch shooters. 

“Reggie Miller is the consummate team player . . . he is a fierce competitor; he brings his full energy to every game and practice; he puts winning first, and does whatever it takes to make that happen. He is loved by his teammates and coaches and feared by the opposition. I am proud to have been a part of his basketball life.” 

*ISIAH THOMAS* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
"The greatest thing about Reggie was his work ethic. The time he put in to continue to get better, even later in his career, was amazing. I don't think I've ever seen anybody work harder at shooting the basketball than Reggie did. He'd shoot before and after practice. He shoots, he shoots. People ask why Tiger Woods is so good - it's because he practices. Reggie shoots. That is probably the greatest legacy he will leave behind for all the guys who are coming and will come after him. Be like Reggie. Practice, practice hard. It was a great honor to be around the player and the man, and he will be missed by all of us." 

</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table align="right" border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody><tr><th bgcolor="#003366"> ... FROM PACERS TEAMMATES PAST AND PRESENT</th> </tr><tr><td bgcolor="#ffcc00"> 
*DALE DAVIS* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“Reggie is a great person as well as a talented player with a lot of class. He has become a great basketball player because of talent, obviously, but a tremendous work ethic. He’s here early, he stays late, he’s always working on his game. His work ethic alone allowed him to have an outstanding career. It has been an honor to be his teammate and his friend.” 


*VERN FLEMING* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“The first thing I remember about Reggie was when he got drafted and everybody booed. That was a sign right there. The next thing is we all knew he was a shooter, but the first game he played he was on a one-on-one fast break and pulled up about 5 feet past half court to shoot. The coaches looked at us like, ‘What the hell is he doing?’ So we knew right then he could shoot. 

“Early in his career Chuck (Person) and I were working with him on driving to the basket. He was like a sponge, you told him something and he soaked it up and learned how to do it. In the off-season he went home to L.A., came back and was driving to the basket, shooting that little floater. I think the only guy in his prime who shot more free throws than him was Michael Jordan, so Reggie proved he was more than a jump shooter. 

“He’s just a great player. The things he did against the Knicks . . . he has to be one of the greatest clutch shooters to ever play the game. When you need a shot, he could get it and he could make it. You could see it in his eyes. You knew it was going down. 

“Reggie is a great player, a great teammate and a great friend. If he doesn’t make the Hall of Fame, there’s something wrong with the game. They should tear the place down if he isn’t in it. But I’m pretty sure he’ll be in it. 

“I’m sure everybody on this team is learning a lot from him because there is no one in the league, none of these young guys, who will ever work as hard as he worked.” 


*MARK JACKSON* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“Along with Michael Jordan, I believe he’s the greatest clutch player we have ever seen. He is a true professional with unbelievable heart, desire and dedication. He’s a great friend, he was a great teammate and true blessing, not just to Indiana basketball, but to basketball throughout the world.” 


*SAM MITCHELL* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“Reggie is a definite Hall of Fame player, but more importantly, he is a Hall of Fame person. He was the best teammate ever and I love him. He is the truest representation of a professional and of one’s loyalty to an organization.” 


*CHUCK PERSON* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“He came in with a lot less fanfare than a lot of guys that have gone on to the Hall of Fame. He was one of those John Stockton types that came in without much expectation of being a great player but through hard work he made himself into just that. To see him grow from coming off the bench behind John Long to becoming one of the great players ever to play that position – and overall, period – it’s great to see a player of such integrity and character go through 18 years with the same organization without a blemish on his record.” 


*BYRON SCOTT* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“You all know about Reggie Miller, the player, and his numbers are Hall of Fame worthy. I could go on and on and I’m sure he’d like me to do just that, but I’d rather tell you about Reggie Miller the person. Reggie is a warrior. He’s a competitor who plays as hard now as he did in his rookie season, a competitor who plays until the final buzzer sounds, as the Knicks found out in the ’95 playoffs. He’s a competitor who wants the ball on the final possession, who wants to take that final shot. And, quite honestly, who else would you want the ball to go to with the game on the line?” 

“Reggie is a leader. He’s one of the first to arrive at practice, one of the last to leave. How many Pacers have become better basketball players simply because they spent time in the same locker room and on the same court with Reggie Miller? 


*RIK SMITS* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“Like everybody else, the end-of-game situations were the most memorable for me. There was never any doubt who was going to get the ball. He was a phenomenal clutch player. He was good when I played with him, but watching him in the years afterward, he just kept getting smarter and better.” 


*HERB WILLIAMS* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“I've known Reggie for a very long time as a teammate and opponent, and I consider him to be one of most fierce competitors that I have ever been around. When he came into this league, we all knew he was a great shot-maker, but no one could have guessed that he would be as great as a player as he was. His hard work at practice and in games paid off. I will always consider him to be a true professional - always ready to play, night-in and night-out.” 

</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table align="right" border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody><tr><th bgcolor="#003366"> ... FROM RIVAL COACHES PAST AND PRESENT</th> </tr><tr><td bgcolor="#ffcc00"> 
*PAT RILEY* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
"Reggie Miller, like Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, was the quintessential professional basketball player. Nobody plays this game, at that level, for as long as he has, without doing the things necessary to be great. He was a hard-working, conditioned professional basketball player and I had nothing but the highest respect for him. The years that New York and Indiana, and Miami and Indiana in particular, competed against one another, he was the one that put the most fear in me as a coach." 


*JERRY SLOAN* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“I've admired Reggie a great deal over the years I've watched him play because he's a guy that has gotten as much out of his talent as anybody that's played and still enjoys playing. After a guy plays 18 years, you look at 'em and a lot of times they’re a little bit bored but he still has great enthusiasm for the game and works very hard to do the things that he's always done. He's as good as I've ever seen at coming off the baseline screens and catching the ball and shooting it which seems simple, but trying to teach people to do it … he's made it a real art. 

"Being with the same franchise 18 years gives you leadership and leadership is hard to come by in this league. You have so many guys that would like to be leaders but not many of them are really interested in the organization. I was fortunate to have two guys (Karl Malone and John Stockton) and to watch Reggie stay here, I know he had a couple of contract things that came up in his career but he stayed here and the Pacers kept him here. It's important to the organization to have continuity with as many players as possible." 


*JEFF VAN GUNDY* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
"Obviously, it’s well-documented how he played in the biggest moments and in the biggest games. But just as telling to me is his routine before the game: every night, same thing, ready to play. And also how he has willingly sacrificed some of his game for the betterment of the team. He’s had a lot of great moments – some great, some not-so-great against us. But what I’ve always liked about him is he never shied away from taking shots and living with being a goat or a hero.” 

</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table align="right" border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody><tr><th bgcolor="#003366"> ... FROM RIVAL PLAYERS PAST AND PRESENT</th> </tr><tr><td bgcolor="#ffcc00"> 
*PATRICK EWING* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
"He's the kind of guy, when you play against him, you want to smack him. But when you play with him, you have his back. You have the utmost respect for him. He came out, he played hard and he did what he needed to do to help his team win. Reggie has had an outstanding career. We’ve had our battles, we’ve had our wars. I have utmost respect for him." 


*ALLEN IVERSON* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
"When I think of Reggie Miller, I think of one of the greatest competitors who ever played the game. Fearless, heart, my first playoff series loss, greatest 3-point shooter in the history of the game, Hall of Famer. 

"The thing I remember about Reggie the most - just getting past Indiana. They knocked us out of the playoffs two years in a row and being able to knock him out in the third year. We felt like if we got past Indiana we could beat anybody. We didn't win it all, but we got to the Finals in 2000-01. We felt if we could beat them, we could beat anybody, and that made it easier for us in the other two series." 


*YAO MING* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
"People here (in the United States) don’t realize how famous Reggie Miller is in China. People think that it’s all Michael Jordan back home; but people watch him (Miller) just as much. I remember watching him against Jordan in the 1998 Eastern Conference Championships. So there is another player that they follow. He was so quick at that time. He could get his shot off before you knew it. Plus, he was so skinny and I think that’s why people were drawn to him.” 

</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="right" border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody><tr><th bgcolor="#003366"> ... FROM OTHER FRIENDS AND ASSOCIATES</th> </tr><tr><td bgcolor="#ffcc00"> 
*MEL DANIELS* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“I think Reggie Miller represents the true meaning of professionalism. I never envisioned 19 years ago I would feel as strongly about someone leaving this organization as strongly as I feel about Reggie. I never thought about him retiring here. He’s probably one of the most misunderstood young men to ever grace a Pacers’ uniform and one of the most talented. I was fortunate to be part of the draft that brought him here. It will be my measured displeasure to see him leave because I’m one of three people who actually can say he has represented this organization at a level that is unparalleled. Indiana Pacers and Reggie Miller mean the same thing. I was fortunate enough to be part of the group that laid the foundation. Reggie Miller has kept the structure in place and hopefully his legacy and the things he brought to this organization will be forever appreciated by the fans he loves so dearly. 

“It would be an honor for me, Roger, George and Slick Leonard (all have retired jerseys) and all the other Pacers who have played before and with him to have his number retired alongside the three aforementioned ballplayers and coach. We will share eternity together.” 


*RUSS GRANIK, NBA Deputy Commissioner* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“Reggie, I don't know how you can say that you're going to retire and then go out and score 39 points, it doesn't seem quite right. We're all going to miss you here, I'm going to miss you a great deal just as a fan. You've been one of the great players to watch in this game and also been one of the terrific guys in this league over a lot of years. All that you've done for the Pacers, for USA Basketball, you've made a great contribution and I look forward someday to seeing you in Springfield. Wish you all the best Reggie.” 


*BILLY KING, Former Pacers Assistant Coach* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“Reggie should go in the dictionary for consummate pro. To have had the chance to coach him was a pleasure, but to call him my best friend is even better.” 


*BOB "SLICK" LEONARD* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“For me, after 18 years with Reggie, it’s like watching one of your kids grow up and fly the nest. Yes, they’ll retire his number and, yes, he’ll go into the Naismith Basketball Hall of Fame. But for me, you’ll never be able to replace him in my heart or the heart of Pacers fans everywhere.” 


*BRIAN McINTYRE, NBA Senior Vice President, Basketball Communications* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“It seems like just yesterday that you wore the Pacer jersey for the first time. It's appropriate that in 1987 one of the top movies was Lethal Weapon. That's how opposing teams came to view you. You created more sleepless nights for opponents than a 2 a.m. pepperoni pizza, Mr.Three-Pointer with one of the quickest releases in NBA history. 

“I was fortunate enough to work with you over the years--countless playoff series, the 2000 NBA Finals, two World Championship tours and the 1996 Olympics--and saw first hand how hard you worked at your craft. Dedication, discipline, commitment, leadership. And an unbelievable competitive fire. 

“Thanks for all the memories and what you gave to our game. You gave it all. And that is a heck of a legacy to leave.” 


*CRAIG MILLER, USA Basketball Assistant Executive Director* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“Reggie Miller is the definition of the consummate professional. In representing his country and USA Basketball at the 1996 Atlanta Olympics and the 1994 and 2002 FIBA World Championships, Reggie did so each time with class and distinction. He always brought his love for the game, respect for his teammates and opponents, and a level of commitment and professionalism which no doubt greatly aided the popularizing of the sport of basketball worldwide.” 


*DAVID STERN, NBA Commissioner* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
"Reggie, you've not only been with the Pacer organization for 18 years bringing great pride to the community and pride to the NBA, you've been an Olympian, you've been a mentor to young players, you've been a community outreach person for the NBA. In a few words, you've been everything that an NBA player could be. So on behalf of your fans, literally around the world, thank you for what you've meant to the NBA, congratulations on being the great player and bringing the great excitement and pleasure you've brought and we all wish you the best in your retirement.” 


*JIM TOOLEY, USA Basketball Executive Director* <table align="left" width="65"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> 
“USA Basketball is proud that the only other jersey Reggie Miller wore the past 18 years besides the blue and gold of the Pacers is the red, white and blue of his country. Reggie represented USA Basketball in the 1994 World Championship, 1996 Olympic Games and the 2002 World Championship. He is not only a World Champion gold medalist and Olympic gold medalist, but also a class act. Reggie was a great ambassador for USA Basketball and the sport of basketball.”  

</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<table align="right" width="200"> <tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody> </table> *Farewell Q&A* 
"I believe it's time for these guys to take the next step, and I know they can without me." 
Before his career came to an end, Reggie Miller sat down with two interviewers who have chronicled him from the beginning. David Benner, who has worked with Miller since his rookie season, and Conrad Brunner, who began covering Miller in 1988, sought Reggie's thoughts on his - and the team's - past, present and future in a revealing question-and-answer session.  <big>*Walsh Pays Tribute to a True Champion*</big> 
Reggie wasn't a popular choice in 1987, but he turned out to be not only a cornerstone for Donnie Walsh's franchise-building plan but one of the greatest shooting guards in NBA history. The CEO and President of Pacers Sports & Entertainment shares his feelings in this personal tribute. 

<big>*In Many Ways, Final Season his Proudest*</big> 
Many fans believe Reggie should return for one more season and one more shot at a championship ring. But in many ways, the role he played in leading this battered team through a seemingly never-ending stream of adversity and into the playoffs was a noble and fitting way to bring his career to a close. 

<big>*Teammates, Rivals, Coaches Honor Reggie*</big> 
Reggie's former coaches, teammates and rivals share their thoughts in his career in this extensive compilation of testimonials. 

<big>*Images of a Legendary Career*</big> <table align="right" border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="200"><tbody><tr><th bgcolor="#003366"> DESKTOP WALLPAPER</th> </tr><tr><td> <table align="center" width="190"><tbody><tr><td>








<center>*Miller Moments Wallpaper*
1024x768 | 800x600</center></td></tr></tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table> 
These three photo galleries, compiled from thousands of images from NBAE/Getty Photographers as well as Frank McGrath Photography, capture the essence of Reggie's career. <li>Photo Galleries: Early Years | Road to the Finals | Uncle Reg <big>*Reliving Those Memorable Moments*</big> 
With the help of NBA Entertainment, we compiled an extensive archive of video interviews and features from Reggie's career. We also offer a special page of Fantastic Finishes in the team's playoff history, most of which came courtesy of 31 & Only. 

<li>Multimedia: Fantastic Finishes | Video Archive <big>*Reggie Left No Doubt About Decision*</big> 
When Reggie Miller announced his intention to retire after this season on Feb. 11, he left no doubt that he was convinced it was the right time to bring a close to his legendary career. Take a look back at his announcement and the reaction it evoked from teammates and rivals.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Damnit, the videos don't work with my computer/browser.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Since tonight could very well be Reggie's last game, I felt like bumping this.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I went to the site and tried playing those videos but it doesn't load.
What do you need, Real Player?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> I went to the site and tried playing those videos but it doesn't load.
> What do you need, Real Player?


I tried to download a video and this opened in Photoshop:


----------

